# Chiller placement & piping location?



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

NEE INPUT! I realized I need to make a fog chiller for my cemetery. I've never ran a fog machine or built a chiller but what I need is a recommendation as to where to place it, and where to pipe it to to get the most use of it. Here is a plan view of my cemetery. Im thinking in the back middle and piping it in both directions with fingers ran down the rows maybe?. Any advice would be great and if you have a link to a chiller that works well please post. Thanks!


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

I can't see your picture but a lot will depend on whether or not there is any wind, how much, and from what direction. So, my suggestion is to plan for several possible locations and set up in the best one the night of. Paint everything black and it'll basically disappear if your lighting is right. I could stick a chiller and fog machine right in the middle of my yard and no one would notice it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think what you've proposed for placement sounds sensible. If wind and temperature are in your favor, you should get good coverage that way. I suggest starting with just two pipes and doing a test run well ahead of time. You may find that gives great results without having to run additional pipes.

In our display, we use one fogger with a chiller that has a pipe coming out that splits at the end (like a Y). We set it up so one branch is aimed in the general direction of the side of the yard where the fogger is and the other aimed toward the walkway that separates the other side of the yard. When conditions are right, that covers a good chunk of the entire yard.


----------

